# 215/40/18 on 9.5" rim



## badazzB6 (Aug 4, 2008)

Can this be done? I am asking for a fellow dubber that lacks internat access. Thanks guys!


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: 215/40/18 on 9.5" rim (badazzB6)*

sure it can, here is a 215/35/18 on a 9.5








http://www.tyrestretch.com/9.5_215_35_R18/


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 215/40/18 on 9.5" rim (tr.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_











That's the dumbest thing I've seen!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 215/40/18 on 9.5" rim (gehr)*

I have 215/35r18 on a 9" wheel. 
check it and i DD the car as of right now at the moment. 
also these wheels are asa ar1s prolly only set thats stretched and staggered.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 215/40/18 on 9.5" rim (SilverPhantom)*

I am trying to figure out the tire stretch thing. This may seem dumb, but do those have a hard time holding air? Isnt the rim part of the seal to hold air and the rim being that far away form the actual tire, any issues?


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: 215/40/18 on 9.5" rim (Mr Roo)*

if you tell me what you plan on doing i can usually size things up good. for example i bought my asa's with et of 40 in front and 45 rear well needs to go on a mk4 so i figured best offset for a mk4 is around about et20 so then i bought spacers and then the tire issue how much stretch to get the tire perfect and stuff..i dunno comes pretty natural to me..everyone comes to me around my part of town to figures this stuff out. 
im more than willing to help you tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
noppe i have not a problem holding air..just as long as the bead seats ur good to go...lol 


_Modified by SilverPhantom at 1:03 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

yup, no problems holding air. all about a good bead


----------

